# Télécharger l'application Apple Mail



## john_dewinter (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Dans ma période 'novice' ne sachant pas me servir de l'application Mail je l'ai mit dans ma corbeille et supprimé.. Il y aurait-il un moyen de le télécharger quelque part? j'étais persuadé que ça devrait être possible vu que tout se télécharge sur internet (Word, films, jeux,..)
Apparemment ça a l'air beaucoup plus dur...

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

mettre tous ces fichiers sur le bureau:
dans HD > Library > Receipts > Bom > com.apple.pkg.Mail.bom.

dans ~> Library > Mail
(attention ce dossier contient tous tes mails).

~ > Library > Preferences > com.apple.mail.plist.

réinstaller Mail _via _le DVD n°1 > Optional Installs > Optional Installs.mpkg > Mail.pkg.

et réappliquer la mise à jour combinée X.5.6, à télécharger directement sur le site Apple.


Note du modo : Mais avant tout ça (et avant de poster) : lire les annonces "à lire avant de poster", ça évite d'ouvrir des topics dans le mauvais forum ! On déménage.


.


----------



## exfolie (28 Janvier 2013)

bonjour, depuis une semaine mon application Mail refuse d'envoyer mes courriers. Je peux recevoir mais plus du tout envoyer, y compris un simple message sans pièce jointe. 

J'ai bien-entendu vérifié tous les paramètres de mon compte mail dont serveur d'envoi smtp etc... tous les paramètres sont ceux que j'avais enregistré et ils son exacts.

Je suis sur G5 mono processeur OS X 10.5.8 donc aucune possibilité d'évolution à un system supérieur

Si quelqu'un a une solution à mon problème, merci de répondre


----------



## PDD (29 Janvier 2013)

Sauve tous tes messages , supprime ton compte et crée un nouveau, cela marchera peut être...
ps : tu ne peux pas passer à SL?


----------

